# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Change shown user name?

## goal:dilmun

Don't know if this is the right forum for this question, but here it is: All my posts show my full name at the top. It's a bit annoying, I would rather use a nick. Is there some way to set this?

Thanks!

----------


## RobA

> Don't know if this is the right forum for this question, but here it is: All my posts show my full name at the top. It's a bit annoying, I would rather use a nick. Is there some way to set this?
> 
> Thanks!


This is because you signed up with Facebook connected.  I assume you use your full name on Facebook.

If you pm me or use the "Contact Us" link at the bottom of every page and provide the desired name, an admin can change it for you.

-Rob A>

----------


## goal:dilmun

Thanks!

-Martin

----------


## goal:dilmun

Thanks again! It's fixed now, as you can see... Hope I didn't come off as rude in my first post. That was not my intetion!

----------

